# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Christmas is coming :)

## Misssy

57-snowglobe.jpg

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Bah! Humbug!  :damn kids:

----------


## Misssy

5d87f9991bf587d6bc61a8b8762bb18e.jpg

second_normal.jpg


34_SnowflakeSet3TWC_650x366.jpg

ff33da7ae1c40990ebaf2f69959cf178.jpg


9fcf1fb3123d0125c32074aae47476f2.jpg

SF7.jpg

5bbc67a25eef0c85b926ee413c7ea436.jpg

----------


## Otherside

The goose is getting fat. Please put a penny in the old mans hat  ::): 

Not that a penny is really worth a thing anymore.

----------


## Chantellabella

I missed decorating last year due to being between houses. I have a great balcony this year and 4 porches on my tree house, so I will be decking the halls this year.  ::):  That reminds me. I need to buy a tree. With having 3 new kittens in my house, I'll be tying that sucker to the ceiling and weighing it down for sure.

----------


## Skippy

The only way I rushed xmas is a freakin' awesome rendition of Silent Night on Autoharp. 
My feelings of xmas are very mixed....because people like to make it out to be solely a family thing and that's something I just don't have.

----------


## Misssy

xmas-santa-snowman.gif

----------

